# Revolving Tool Station



## reds_21 (Dec 24, 2004)

In the Shop Notes Magazine Vol. 14 Issue 80 there was an additional insert magazine which was called The Complete Small SHop. The attachment that is shown at the bottomis one of the projects that are in this magazine. It is called the Revolving Tool Station. I think it looks pretty slick but the only question I have is what are the chances you'd run out of room to move. Sure theres a space between each power tool but would you have enough room to move from side to side with a project without smacking into the next power tool? Has anyone ever made something similar to this???


----------



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

I haven't, but I'm very intrigued. This could create some much needed space in my garage. How do I go about getting a copy of this project?
Kevin


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Looks pretty neat but like you said looks real tight for working. I know I'd probably be banging things against one and other. When I take regular pictures of my stations how would I go about putting them in a attachment would I just have to scan on my printer and then can I post them for you to see here on the forum. I don't have a digital camera just 35mm.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

That is an interesting idea! Just remember if you are working on a board that is 8 feet long you need 8 plus feet on both sides of the tool. Corners don't work well unless you only use short wood..... I was thinking that might make a good storage rack for the tool platform idea where you could have a bench out in the clear and exchange the tools on modular bases.

Ed


----------



## reds_21 (Dec 24, 2004)

but then if you also think about it,,,,,you could even modify the number of power tools on the top to maybe 2 or 3 so you wouldn't have to worry about bumping into things,,,,right?


----------



## reds_21 (Dec 24, 2004)

glenmore

i haven't ever posted any projects on the forum but whenever i post a picture to the thread i create; when creating a thread and type your topic in, right below that is a box that says "manage attachments" (i beleive) click on that then you browse and you grab the picture you want to attach. once you do that then click the "upload" button and then ok. that will then attach your picture to your thread. then hit submit. i hope i answered your question. but since you don't have a digital camera you could always scan your picture, save it, then go throught he above process to list it.

shawn


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Shawn I want to show everyone them work tables that I'm going to put together I'll probably start them this week so I hope it will work to show some of my work and ideas. Like the old saying a picture is worth a thousand words. Sometimes I have a hard time trying to explain.


----------



## frankwusaf (May 5, 2011)

I'm process of building this tool station. I have made a few modifications. I should have it done in a few days.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Frank

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us

Would you be able to post a picture or two when done?

I think it is great that these posts keep resurfacing...


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Frank. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net.

Yes, please post pics and other updates on this project. I think it would be a really usefull item for those of us with small shops.


----------

